# Well I have commited to a Mill



## OakRidgeGuy (Oct 31, 2012)

Well yesterday, I commited to a mill for my apartment use. It will pretty much will be set up to be job specific. I will be making some items that are directed to the competitive shooting community. I decided to go with the LMS HiTorque 3960. I like the fact that it comes with a heavier and thicker column for the head. That it already has the belt drive for the spindle in place. It has a tad bit longer bed than other mills in the same class.. along with the mill I ordered this http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3969&category=1963256912

I didn't order anything else at this time, due mostly to budget constraints right now.. I have a friend that has a welding shop and they have a BP mill and he will let me borrow his DTI set up to tram the mill in. I will have to build a table to set it up on, which should not be too awful hard. Home Depot is right around the corner. 

Since this is pretty much going to be job specific, there are some things that I will not be getting anytime soon.. Hold down set, fly cutters or larger endmills.. most of the the things that I will be working on will fit in the vise. I will need a slitting blade and holder, small endmills 1/8 - 3/8 dia. Tapered end mills of the same size. I thought about using the IGaging RDO's for now but don't know that much about them. 

I have thought about getting a four jaw R8 chuck and setting up to do some minor turning and knurling. The latter is more needed for the time being. At least till I can get the lathe, which will prob will not be after the first of the year.


----------



## 7HC (Oct 31, 2012)

I think you'll be very happy with both the mill and LMS.


M


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes for sure with LMS, of the times that I have been on the phone with them, they have been very helpful in answering my questions
and most times Chris took the time to answer the questions himself. 

As for the machine, I believe that your right, that I will be pleased with it and the way it will perform for me. 

I found a work station made by Husky that is made of stainless steel with a 3/4 wood top, 5 drawers on one side and a storage door on the other side of it. 

The machine will be at the terminal on this coming tues..


----------



## PurpLev (Oct 31, 2012)

looking forward to seeing it in action once you have it setup


----------



## jumps4 (Oct 31, 2012)

welcome to the club please be aware there is no cure for what is now happening to you.
if you start to get short on room see if the wife will concider using the laundry mat  :lmao::lmao::lmao:
steve


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Oct 31, 2012)

Steve, 

I have one thing that is going for me.. I don't have a wife! Oh and I don't have a laundry room either! 

Doc


----------



## jumps4 (Oct 31, 2012)

oh no your disease can run its course untethered....
nice mill now your going to need a nice lathe like a 9x20 or 8x?
steve


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Oct 31, 2012)

actually, when the time comes,, I will be procurring a http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM1340T.html


----------



## jumps4 (Oct 31, 2012)

thats a nice choice you should be very happy with that lathe

steve


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes I think so, mostly will be making some things for the competitive shooting community, but also I will be doing my own bbl's in time. I shoot mostly .223 at a 1000 yards.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 7, 2012)

Well I do have the mill in hand! Pics when I can get a O-tu-it.


----------



## tripletap3 (Nov 7, 2012)

Congratulations 
:drinkingbeer:


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you sir, I had a chance to play with it a lil this evening, running the spindle to break it in.. I am truly surprised just how quiet this machine is compared to the other one that I had a few years ago.. I sold that one.. I am keeping this one.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 8, 2012)

Here is a couple of pics. I had to put it on my reloading table for the time being till I can get a more perminate place to put it.


----------



## MaverickNH (Nov 19, 2012)

I have one of the same in the driveway in a wooden crate. Sadly, Harbor Freight sold me a 2-ton Folding Shop Crane in two boxes - each of which has parts to different models which don't make a whole crane. So I'll have to haul it 60mi back for a refund next week. The "Manager's Discount" didn't get me much...

In the interim, I've rounded up a group of 4 to lift it onto a dolly and then up to my workbench - hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## wolframore (Nov 19, 2012)

Sweet set up!


----------



## Metalmann (Nov 19, 2012)

OakRidgeGuy said:


> actually, when the time comes,, I will be procurring a http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM1340T.html




Have you checked out Griz. G4003G?

They look identical, but Grizzly's is a little cheaper.....


----------



## MaverickNH (Nov 21, 2012)

etard said:


> That mill looks like I could lift it with one hand, not to downgrade it, just sayin, ain't no chunk O American iron there.
> 
> It's very cool that you have a means to tram that baby on the cheap, please post the first chips, we like to spread the sickness around!



Yeah - lighter than I thought at 176lb. My wife and I were able to get it on a dolly then up on the workbench.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 21, 2012)

yeah it is small, but there are many things that could be done on it.. I don't have a shop per say, my work room is a bedroom actually.


----------

